# Frogs & Toads > Tomato Frogs, Painted Frogs & Microhylids >  Eco Earth and filter in water bowl??

## Tommy

For my tomato frog setup I'm going to be using Eco earth. I bought an Eheim flat internal water filter to put in a water dish. Should i skip using that since it might get clogged and replace the water every other day?

----------


## Emily

How big is the dish and is it flush with the eco earth?

----------


## Tommy

I don't have the dish yet. Tank isn't set up yet either. I guess I'll wait and see. How often should the dish be cleaned?

----------


## Emily

How big will the dish be? If it isn't significantly large I would say you might not need a filter. Just change the water when it gets too dirty. I have a semi aquatic bullfrog tank with a large pond section and eco earth on top of rocks. I would say from experience that eco earth and filters do not go together well.  :Smile:

----------


## Tommy

Damn. Wasted $20 on it too. Thanks for the tips.

----------


## Emily

Don't look at it as a waste, maybe later down the line you will have a frog tank that needs a filter. Extra supplies are never bad  :Smile:  good luck with your frog

----------

